# Run startup script as program?



## lovepony (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello.

I have made a small script for a wan emulator, i made it run at startup, now my problem is i don't like the way it run. I would like to have it to run in front of all the other stuff as a separate program , so you only see this menu i have made.  Does it make sense? 

i have attacht some pictures of my "problem"


----------



## lbol (Aug 10, 2010)

see `% man rcorder` and `% man rc`

BTW you have nothing attached


----------

